

7 reasons North Africa has huge tech potential - wallzz
http://blog.leweb.co/2014/11/7-reasons-north-africa-tech-potential/#.VG8OqPmG_To

======
ichaib
I did a start-up in Algeria few years ago. Didn't work great but was a very
good experience. Big issue is red tape, too much of it as long as we'd have
the same bureaucracy I think things would move slowly. One thing I'm
interested in now is social entrepreneurship. I believe tech startup solving
societal challenges would have it easier and would face less red tape. Proving
my assumption while I'm writing. I'll keep you posted. Perhaps a good idea for
a next post :-)

